# Oracle Rman



## Stealth Cyborg (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich gerne in den RMAN (Recovery Manager) von ORACLE einlesen. Hat jemand von euch eine Dokumentation darüber oder anderes brauchbares Material (in Deutsch wenn es geht)?

Danke schonmal im Voraus

lg

ST.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2005)

Hi, vielleicht kann dir eines der Suchergebniss weiterhelfen. Ist aber alles in Englisch, da alles von Oracle.com


----------



## Exceptionfault (26. Januar 2005)

Die beste Adresse ist immernoch die Original Doku. Zwar ziemlich viel info, und alles auf Englisch, aber eine bessere Doku gibts nunmal nicht.

http://otn.oracle.com/pls/db10g/db1...rver.101/b10770/toc.htm&remark=portal+(Books) 

Die Registrierung fürs OTN ist kostenlos.


----------



## Toser Ban (4. Februar 2005)

Es gibt ein sehr gutes Buch darüber:

Oracle 9i
RMAN
Backup&Recovery
von Robert G. Freeman und Matthew Hart
Osborne Verlag
Englisch, 572 Seiten

Hier eine deutschsprachige Dokumentation, die sich an dieses Buch anlehnt:

http://www.frankneusser.de/Datenbanken/Oracle/RMAN/rman1.htmhttp://www.frankneusser.de/Datenbanken


----------



## Stealth Cyborg (9. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe........


----------

